# Trip Spring Adjustment



## Duplantisjj (Sep 28, 2004)

As some here may know, I just got new Boss a few days ago....I was going over the plow last night in the garage checking for loose bolts and such then I noticed my trip springs were not tight. They were not wobbly but were all a little loose. Shouldn't they be a little tighter. I did a search and found something to the effect of:

"Check the adjustment of the trip springs. They are adjusted properly when the coils of the spring are just starting to seperate. If you can grab a spring and twisted it, or if it feels "loose" and wobbly, tighten the adjustment."

Is this good advise for any plow? If so, then I need to adjust mine a little more.  I think the shop that installed should have done this but I do need to learn how to maintain my own plow.

Thanks,
John


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Your owners manual should say how to adjust them. I'm not familiar with Boss, but on Westerns I think your supposed to be able to slip a piece of paper between the third and fourth coil from the end of the spring when they are adjusted right.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

streetsurfin' -

Actually with Western plows, a sheet of paper should pass between the second and third coils from the top.

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the correction. I wasn't sure if it was 2-3 or 3-4 and didn't have my book handy.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I didn't have my book either. I just knew it from repetition from over the years. I wouldn't think it would make that much of a difference, but I'm sure someone on the board would differ!

Rick


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

a business card is a good gauge for the 2nd and thirrd coils


----------

